# Where to get clear transparent tubes for filter?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to install my new filter (EHEIM 2217) and the tubes are green. It looks pretty rough with my tank.

1. Would anyone know where I could buy clear, transparent tubes to replace the green ones?

Thank you,


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Home Depot have different tubes and sells it in bundles.
Rona have then as well and sells by feets.

Note that after some times your nice transparent tubes will be dirty and ugly 
It might be better to be stuck to green tubes.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the ones from HD the best because it's slightly thicker than at the other stores.

For the sections that aren't visible (ie. inside the cabinet), I still prefer to use the green Eheim ones. I find that those ones are pretty much kink-proof.


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Aqua Inspiration has the clear intake and output ends that would go in your tank. Unless you really want the entire tube to be clear? They also have clear holders.

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productlist.asp?PNAME=OS


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

HD carries potable use clear tubing. Get the thicker stuff.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I saw some at Menagerie too


----------

